
Ask HN: Opensource video streaming options? - azewail
What are the best, most scalable opensource projects for encoding and streaming video?
======
bbaggins
JWPlayer still works for us (though not sure if it's "open source" anymore).
The player component speed always wins hands down when we re-test options.
[https://github.com/jwplayer](https://github.com/jwplayer)
[https://developer.jwplayer.com/](https://developer.jwplayer.com/)

------
dvtrn
I'm a fan of acestream: [https://github.com/magnetikonline/docker-acestream-
server](https://github.com/magnetikonline/docker-acestream-server) &
[http://acestream.org](http://acestream.org)

------
Sean-Der
There are a lot of different options, but depends on what you are looking for!

* What are your goals around latency

* What does the publishing/viewing look like (want to watch in the browser) do users need to upload?

* Do you have any restrictions around codecs or bandwidth?

------
milankragujevic
ffmpeg + nginx-rtmp-module & nginx ? Depends on your needs and how complete of
a solution you want.

